# Jumping, Pulling and Digging



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

Afternoon Everyone,

My Vizsla is a a year old now and she is still showing a few behaviour problems. Lola is walked twice a day and is shown plenty of attention so it's not an exercise / attention problem.

Firstly we can not seem to lead train her. We have been consistent with lead walking, she pulls and we stop wait for her to stop pulling and then continue. This isn't working and she still pulls like mad.

Secondly she won't stop jumping up at guests. Lola used to do it all the time off lead on walks but has totally stopped and now it's only at home. When she jumps we tell out guests to ignore her and turn their back but it isn't working.

Lastly Lola is digging in the garden, stopped for a while but has started again. I can't seem any signs of food or rodents she could be scenting? I want to allow her into the garden when she likes but can't trust her at the moment which is a shame.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We love the popular truth ;D

and I have not one clue your skills.

Anyone can love a pointer

but did they really take the time to study the dna on the breed or just drop the dime due to there looks?

The Vizsla is a hunting dog First 

not fee fee or poo poo lets walk some. :-*

If you don't hunt could a Vizsla be your mate sure as could a Chimp, rat or maybe your ex :-*

The actions or reactions are find scent, mark, lead, point and please the trail boss

find point the bird or game of choice

So many other dogs many should have bought

but judgments not mine ;D

There Upland Hunting machines not Betty and chatty Cathy walkers lol :

To Hunt

To search

without this you picked the wrong Mate

almost all pointers were born to Hunt or show

with breeding you can make them more Show yes then hunt

But IN BIG PRINT 90 PERCENT OF ANY POINTER

I CAN TRAIN TO HUNT 

there DNA is far greater then me 

Not sit in a crate and wait 

Upland Hunting Dogs 1st'

exercise matters some yes

Hunting more DNA baby



all other actions but Love please and serve

a distant 4th

Back to digging and such" ;D


----------



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

Rudy,

I am here asking for help, if you are not willing to give it please do not.

Basically everything you give after "and I have not one clue your skills" is an assumption on how i deal with my Vizsla and how much i know about the breed.

Nothing of which you cared to ask me.

If i have interpreted this incorrectly i apologize.

If anyone can help me with these matters it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3171.msg21595.html#msg21595

Try this thread for pulling. Mastering the art of the walk is never ending. Even at 5 and 6 years old, a squirrel runs across the road and I better be ready. 

Happy trails,

RBD


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hunt the mate

He or She will dig far less 

pull far less 

and exceed there needs

and after the hunt will sleep like angles

watch them dream there still hunting and dreaming of greatness and will 

Be far more satisfied within"

and provide the Dna granted For a Upland Bird Hunting Pointer ;D

dull crayons

wrong breed 



All these Pointers none of these actions?

None were perfect 1 was very close Sir Copper Topper 

one scent of wild sage

He Got Woody  8)

Make it a great Hunt' ;D

they were free raw, remote and hunting


----------



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3171.msg21595.html#msg21595
> 
> Try this thread for pulling. Mastering the art of the walk is never ending. Even at 5 and 6 years old, a squirrel runs across the road and I better be ready.
> 
> ...


Nice one RBD ill read into it, im glad im not the only one struggling with it. She knows what to do because she will respond for treats haha!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Free Professional Advice removed by Author.


----------



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Lola,
> In reading your thread the one thing that strikes me as a common denominator is that basically it sounds like the overall training approach is to wait the dog out. We wait for her to stop pulling, and she doesn't. We ask people to just turn away (submit in dog language) when she jumps. It's no wonder there's no improvement. She's in charge!
> 
> Past that observation - We are only able to make assumptions based on what you describe, which is the dog is walked twice daily. A Vizsla is a high energy hunting dog. Walking does not constitute exercise in their world. They need *Running* time. I don't mean jogging along with their human time, I mean *off lead, full stride, extended time gallop running time*. If you can't provide that, then perhaps rollerblading or attach to a springer and a harness and get some speed/pulling running time. Our adult dogs consider 4-5 miles a nice stretching out run. They'll come back a roughhouse in the yard a bit after that run. A good run for them is more like 12.
> ...


Ken,

Thank you for your reply that is just what i needed. Unfortunately an owner is trained to train their dog, if the owner is trained incorrectly then this will fall upon the dog. In this case it seems i have been somewhat misguided when i was being educated on training Lola.

Regarding the exercise matter, i understand Lola is an energetic dog - trust me i can take this girl jogging with me for 8 miles and she doesn't batter an eyelid, i love it. When i say *walk* i actually mean a *short* lead walk to an open nature reserve / fields and allow her to run, sniff, chew, chase and anything else her instinct demands her to do - my fault i did not explain myself clearly. 

Oh and no offence there is no way i am taking Lola rollerblading with me, i would be on my arse in seconds. 

I will try different methods for the jumping up and lead walking, i didn't really look at it that way but it makes sense. I am not sure i will use a pinch collar but changing direction should provide a good way forward. From my understanding if she pulls change direction 180 degrees, if she walks into me jay walk across her path and if she stops paying attention walk in circles until she listens?

I might just have to admit that Lola enjoys digging. However although i understand she is not a piece of lawn furniture, i do not want her to dig the foundations for another home in my garden *wherever* she likes. I will allocate her a zone and allow her to dig until her heart is content!

Again thank you for your help i really appreciate it!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

RE - digging. Ruby was an awful digger as a puppy. We gave in and put some sand down and gave her a spot to dig. We hid bones and toys there to make sure she would only dig in that spot. 

One day - she just stopped and never did it again. It stopped around the age of 1. We covered the hole and no problems anymore.

Here is a pic of her digging hole.


----------



## Lola_Savin (Jul 3, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> RE - digging. Ruby was an awful digger as a puppy. We gave in and put some sand down and gave her a spot to dig. We hid bones and toys there to make sure she would only dig in that spot.
> 
> One day - she just stopped and never did it again. It stopped around the age of 1. We covered the hole and no problems anymore.
> 
> Here is a pic of her digging hole.


Haha that hole is AMAZING!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Every spot they dig

load there holes with there number 2 Poo and bury

Grade 1 and done  ;D

I am smarter then a 3rd grader 

Grade 2 soon"


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> RE - digging. Ruby was an awful digger as a puppy. We gave in and put some sand down and gave her a spot to dig. We hid bones and toys there to make sure she would only dig in that spot.
> 
> One day - she just stopped and never did it again. It stopped around the age of 1. We covered the hole and no problems anymore.
> 
> Here is a pic of her digging hole.


Love it!! Going out tomorrow to get sand!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Lola,

Two things here: First, the digging might be boredom. Two walks a day for a Vizsla doesnt sound adequate unless you're walking her for an hour at a time. The park? A hiking trail? Vizslot really do need their exercise, and if that was defined in human terms, we'd be thinking "In need of psychiatric help". 

Second, there are two ways to deal with the pulling. The first is to just get one of those no pull leads that slip over the face. It works with their biology, so it reduces the instinct to pull. The second is to use a regular lead, and not stop walking, but quickly change directions. That will cause her to pay more attention to you and less about the ground or whatever (which is the problem here). Also, if it's only two walks, youre working against her nature, she's probable so excited and so energetic that its harder for her to concentrate on you at the other end of the lead.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I know it's cheating but we use a canny collar for H and its like walking a different dog. He seems to forget to pull even on the odd time we accidentally forget to bring it with us! Without it I think my shoulder may have dislocated several times by now...

Www.cannyco.com


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Re: pulling; we use a 'freedom harness' on Nelly and a halti lead - the lead attaches to a loop at the front of the harness (at the chest) and also to a loop on the back of the harness so essentially it's a little like reins! 

We don't always use them in the rein style but that is particularly useful when training etc. to guide her in the right direction - the loop at the front provides a gliding away effect to change direction rather than dragging away. 

There is a little fold of fabric attached to the back loop that tightens ever so slightly when she pulls to remind her that it's not good. We couple this with an 'ah-ah' and change of direction. The harness itself is very soft and doesn't go under the armpits where our V's are prone to chafe.

It's by no means a quick fix but it prevents any pain for the girl when she does pull and also any long-term injuries from pulling.

We have found it to be a really good training aid for her and us.

Chloe


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Lola,
> In reading your thread the one thing that strikes me as a common denominator is that basically it sounds like the overall training approach is to wait the dog out. We wait for her to stop pulling, and she doesn't. We ask people to just turn away (submit in dog language) when she jumps. It's no wonder there's no improvement. She's in charge!
> 
> Past that observation - We are only able to make assumptions based on what you describe, which is the dog is walked twice daily. A Vizsla is a high energy hunting dog. Walking does not constitute exercise in their world. They need *Running* time. I don't mean jogging along with their human time, I mean *off lead, full stride, extended time gallop running time*. If you can't provide that, then perhaps rollerblading or attach to a springer and a harness and get some speed/pulling running time. Our adult dogs consider 4-5 miles a nice stretching out run. They'll come back a roughhouse in the yard a bit after that run. A good run for them is more like 12.
> ...


I don't quite get what your saying on the crazy walking.
Could you possibly post a video?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

WillowyndRanch - we definitely need a video of that crazy walk!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We are purely asking for educational training purposes. 
Just want to make sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*OMG*... I thought I was the only crazy one for intentionally inviting the dog to jump around and occasionally jumping into the dog.... you are a pro... I feel good.. THANK YOU! 

_"Jumping - turning away is not the answer. If a dog jumps on us here we walk into them causing THEM to lose their balance. I also do something that is totally politically incorrect that I call "the retard walk". I walk and my feet pop out at all different, random angles, knees and feet shooting this way and that. I don't say a word. The dogs catch on REALLY quickly to give space or they might accidently get bumped by that crazy foot, knee or leg. If they are jumping and it's 3 feet away and they don't make contact - no harm, no foul." - WillowyndRanch_


----------

